# The Matrix 4: Erster Trailer zur langerwarteten Fortsetzung des Sci-Fi-Klassikers ist da!



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Matrix 4: Erster Trailer zur langerwarteten Fortsetzung des Sci-Fi-Klassikers ist da!* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Matrix 4: Erster Trailer zur langerwarteten Fortsetzung des Sci-Fi-Klassikers ist da!*


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

Es gibt doch schon einen Thread: The Matrix 4: Interaktive Webseite sorgt für Vorfreude - Trailer wird heute gezeigt

Davon abgesehen gucke ich mir Trailer auf YouTube an. Und nicht in euren Player.
Hier ist er übrigens: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I7p4Yx0VT7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ryle (11. September 2021)

Wahrscheinlich wieder sämtliche Schlüsselszenen und die besten Special Effects im Trailer rausgehaun...
Ich weiß noch wie ich ohne irgendeinen Ahnung in den ersten Teil von Matrix gegangen bin und danach ziemlich geflasht war. Heutzutage können Studios leider nicht mehr teasern ohne dir den halben Film, manchmal sogar die gesamte Handlung zu zeigen und von Spoilern über sämtlich, mögliche Kanäle will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## MaW85 (11. September 2021)

Der Trailer war mal komplett eigenartig, ich habe darin am Anfang kein Matrix darin gesehen.

Komplett übersättigte Farben, einfach untypisch für Matrix. 
Musik Art passt auch nicht zum ganzen Trailer.

Bild Inhaltlich sieht man Matrix, aber irgendwie nein...


----------



## glatt_rasiert (11. September 2021)

John Wick und Cyperpunk haben m.M.n in Matrix nichts zu suchen.

Dieser Film kann alles sein, doch Matrix ist das nicht!


----------



## Micha0208 (11. September 2021)

Der Trailer konnte mich auch nicht überzeugen...

Den ersten Matrix-Film fand ich hammer, danach gings irgenwie total bergab.

Ins Kino zieht mich da nichts, werde den Film dann irgendwann später mal anschauen.
Der Film kann ja immer noch positiv überraschen, auch wenn ich dafür kaum Chancen sehe


----------



## Lotto (11. September 2021)

MaW85 schrieb:


> Der Trailer war mal komplett eigenartig, ich habe darin am Anfang kein Matrix darin gesehen.
> 
> Komplett übersättigte Farben, einfach untypisch für Matrix.
> Musik Art passt auch nicht zum ganzen Trailer.
> ...



Ja und teilweise leider wieder auf der Nostalgieschiene (Das weisse Kaninchen-Tattoo, Der Ersatz-Morpheus,...).
Sowas hasse ich ja wie die Pest.
Letztendlich kommt es auf die Story an. Ich denke, dass die grünliche Farbgebung fehlt wird seinen Grund haben.
Aber meine Erwartungen sind nach dem Trailer ehrlicherweise auch nicht mehr besonders groß.


----------



## Karotte81 (11. September 2021)

Es ist sowieso selten eine gute Idee Filmreihen x Dekaden später nochmal auferstehen zu lassen.

Ohne Laurence Fishburne und Hugo Weaver schonmal ein dicker Abturner, der Keanu sieht zudem auch so aus wie er in letzter Zeit immer aussieht, das erinnert mich auch nicht wirklich an Neo. Man kann seine Haare auch mal schneiden, Herr Wick...

Einer erwähnte hier den Nostalgiehammer ... ja, den hab ich auch gesehen. Aber als ob ich wg Matrix in Nostalgie schwelge. Der Film war zwar damals unfassbar gut, ist er auch heute noch, aber dafür ist es einfach zu lange her als dass ich dazu noch eine emotionale Bindung habe. 

Aber mal schauen, wird vermutlich nix, weiß auch nicht was sie da überhaupt erzählen wollen ... alles vergessen ist auch super kreativ, hoffe nicht dass der Film sich primär darum dreht dass er sich erinnert. Da muss ich immer ans Ende von Lost denken, und das war nun wirklich unteridisch mit ihrem sentimentalem Quatsch.


----------



## MarcHammel (11. September 2021)

Dass Elemente aus den Vorgängern wieder auftauchen, macht eigentlich Sinn. Schon in den Vorgängern wurde gesagt, dass es eben nicht nur eine Matrix gab, sondern viele. Das hier ist halt die aktuellste Version. 

"Nostalgiehammer" ist hier also nicht ganz richtig.


----------



## robbe (11. September 2021)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Ohne Laurence Fishburne und Hugo Weaver schonmal ein dicker Abturner, der Keanu sieht zudem auch so aus wie er in letzter Zeit immer aussieht, das erinnert mich auch nicht wirklich an Neo. Man kann seine Haare auch mal schneiden, Herr Wick...



Auch mein größter Kritikpunkt. Das die beiden kein Bock mehr oder was auch immer auf Matrix haben, ist halt so, lässt sich nicht ändern.
Aber dass Keanu sich als Top Schauspieler nicht seiner Rolle als Neo anpassen kann und da im John Wick Outfit aufschlägt, ist echt traurig.
Es gibt den Neo-Keanu und den Wick-Keanu, beide sind in den Köpfen der Leute fest mit ihrer jeweiligen Rolle verwurzelt. Der Wick-Keanu hat in Matrix einfach nichts verloren und andersrum genauso wenig.

Und bevor wieder die Kommentare kommen, von wegen er hätte ja gleichzeitig JW4 gedreht, für sowas gibt es Maskenbildner, Make Up Artist, Toupet's und sogar nachwachsende Bärte. Ich hätte es als Produzent nicht zugelassen, dass da John Wick in der Matrix rum springt.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Ohne Laurence Fishburne und Hugo Weav*er* schonmal ein dicker Abturner


Hugo Weav*ing* wenn dann bitte. 

Weaver das ist eine Frau die in Alien die Hauptrolle spielt.


----------



## DarkWing13 (12. September 2021)

Ich weiß nicht so recht...
Hatte bei dem Trailer das Gefühl ein Remake des ersten Teils zu sehen...nur mit älteren Schauspielern und eben, der technischen Entwicklung geschuldet, besseren Effects...


----------



## Pu244 (12. September 2021)

Das Problem ist einfach, dass Matrix mit dem dritten Teil abgeschlossen ist. Da gibt es wenig Raum für sinnvolle Fortsetzungen, schon garnicht mit Neo. Aber gut, wenn das große Geld lockt, dann verbiegt man so einiges.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2021)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Da gibt es wenig Raum für sinnvolle Fortsetzungen, schon garnicht mit Neo.


Wenn Fantasie vorhanden ist dann schon.


----------



## Two-Face (12. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn Fantasie vorhanden ist dann schon.


Jo, ich stelle mir schon seit Jahren vor, dass Frodo den falschen Ring ins Feuer geschmissen hat und der vierte HdR nur eine Frage der Zeit ist.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Jo, ich stelle mir schon seit Jahren vor, dass Frodo den falschen Ring ins Feuer geschmissen hat und der vierte HdR nur eine Frage der Zeit ist.


Die Fantasie kann natürlich auch in die falsche Richtung gehen.


----------



## Karotte81 (13. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hugo Weav*ing* wenn dann bitte.
> 
> Weaver das ist eine Frau die in Alien die Hauptrolle spielt.


Die heißt aber auch Sigourney, und nicht Hugo mit Vornamen, Schlaumeierchen


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2021)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Die heißt aber auch Sigourney, und nicht Hugo mit Vornamen, Schlaumeierchen


Wie die Dame mit Vornamen heisst wissen wohl die meisten. Aber wegen der Vollständigkeit: ja du hast Recht!


----------



## Karotte81 (14. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie die Dame mit Vornamen heisst wissen wohl die meisten. Aber wegen der Vollständigkeit: ja du hast Recht!


*schweiß von Stirn wisch* Danke, das war nötig 

Ulkig ist, beim Laurence Fishburne hatte ich extra noch angeschaut wie der Schauspieler hieß ums nicht falsch zu schreiben, aber beim Hugo dann .... tja 

Dabei fand ich den Hugo W. immer großartig in den Filmen, so ein cooler Charakter und starker Schauspieler.  Er möge mir den Fauxpas nachsehen(er liest hier bestimmt mit!)


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2021)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Dabei fand ich den Hugo W. immer großartig in den Filmen, so ein cooler Charakter und starker Schauspieler.  Er möge mir den Fauxpas nachsehen(er liest hier bestimmt mit!)


Definitiv! Auch in "Herr der Ringe" und "Vendetta.


----------

